# Brose motor in details



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

Interesting article about the Brose motor (in german):

https://www.emtb-news.de/news/brose-motor-inside/


----------



## BootneyLee (Apr 25, 2017)

Translated (as best as possible) by Google Translate:

https://translate.google.com/transl...b-news.de/news/brose-motor-inside/&edit-text=

Definitely an interesting read.


----------



## KiwiPhil (Jun 2, 2008)

Cool article, thanks for sharing 👍


----------

